# My new 1969 Huffy Twinn Stick 3



## RailRider (Dec 24, 2011)

I have only seen 3 of these, and I have owned all 3 of them and this is the nicest one out of them all. I was very happy to be able to upgrade to this one recently. Hope you enjoy!


----------

